# Looking to Crew Saturday 5/3/14



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Looking at filling a spot for this coming Saturday. I have 20+ years fishing experience, have all my own gear, personally operated boats up to 30', know my way around boats and electronics, have $$ for fuel, will clean fish, boat, and gear and can tow/launch and trailer any vessel.

I have fished with Stay Bent, Snapper Slapper Lures, Seasick, Mahi Seeker, Tewltime, ManintheBoat, K1902, Tommy261, and a couple others who can all vouch for me. Here is one from last season that was posted in this thread



Kosta said:


> Mahi, Stay Bent and Brady Bunch all solid fisherman and experienced seaman. They have been boat owners, experienced crewman and good fishing partners that go way back on 2cool.
> Glad to know you fellas are doing well.... And claim to still catch fish! Die hards.
> Have a happy happy.


----------

